

Fall of the Banner Ad: The Monster That Swallowed the Web - superluminal
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/06/technology/personaltech/banner-ads-the-monsters-that-swallowed-the-web.html

======
adam419
Ah the irony of an article lamenting something they're currently using quite
heavily.

~~~
vdaniuk
It is not ironic, they and other publishers are in a Nash equilibrium. No
single player can change the state of monetization world. This should be
recognized as it is counterproductive and useless to shame/attack individual
players.

Also HN is constantly lamenting about the ads that are easily recognized and
switched off with adblock, ghostery, etc. I consider systemic bias and
corruption of mass media to be much more dangerous than ads. However, systemic
biases and outright lies in online media are not really obvious so HN mostly
ignores that, concentrating on easy target - ads. An absurd consensus of the
community in my view.

